# [Instalacion] ¿Que es el live DVD? (Solucionado)

## Bad Genius

Hola de nuevo amigos de este foro, con la duda que no se en realidad qué es el Live DVD. Se que es un apregunta noob, pero anando por google he leido que es un ISO que se descomprime y que al parecer se ejecuta desde Windows.

Yo creia que era una instalacion de Gentoo y una recopilacion de software para instalar varios programas sin necesidad de tener Internet (o sea muchos programas en el DVD). Quisiera que por favor me resolvieran esa duda. 

Y que me recomedarian para instalar Gentoo sin conexion a Internet.

SaludosLast edited by Bad Genius on Wed Sep 10, 2008 5:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Txema

Si pretendes instalar gentoo debes tener buenos conocimientos sobre linux (un live CD es un CD con el sistema operativo listo para probar y con la opción de instalación, un live DVD es lo mismo pero con más programas), así que te recomiendo que te vayas a la documentación de la web de gentoo y te pongas a leer como un condenao, está en varios idiomas, entre ellos el español (aunque yo prefiero el inglés directamente para estas cosas).

----------

## Bad Genius

Gracias Txema por tu rapida respuesta.   *Quote:*   

>  Si pretendes instalar gentoo debes tener buenos conocimientos sobre linux

 

Me considero de nivel medio-bajo (por asi decirlo) en esto del linux. Seguiré tu consejo y estaré leyendo como un loco para asi poder solucionar los problemas que se me presenten en el transcurso de la instalación.

Estaré leyendo la documentación de Gentoo, así como lo que me encuentre por ahi. Por otra parte si pudieran pasarme unos links donde se describa (si es con imagenes mejor   :Very Happy:  ) la instalación de Gentoo, o cualquier otro material que me pueda ser de ayuda. 

Saludos

----------

## Txema

Pues precisamente donde te he dicho (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/) tienes la guía de instalación, no esperes imágenes porque es todo en modo texto (hay un instalador gráfico pero yo no me fío), recursos sobre instalación: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/?catid=install instalación sin red para arqutectura x86: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/2008.0/handbook-x86.xml te he puesto la arquitectura x86 por ser la más común, si tienes otra (amd64 por ejemplo, pues tienes que elegir la guía acorde a eso)

----------

## pelelademadera

creo que para instalarlo sin internet, tenes que tenerla bien clara.....

te diría que tenes que estar familiarizado con la distro....

yo conseguiría internet

----------

## Bad Genius

Ok gracias a todos por su ayuda. 

 *Quote:*   

> creo que para instalarlo sin internet, tenes que tenerla bien clara.....
> 
> te diría que tenes que estar familiarizado con la distro....
> 
> yo conseguiría internet

 

En cuanto a lo del internet, por el momento me es casi imposible contar con conexion a internet en casa. Podria llevarme el pc a un cyber cafe, pero siento que un par de horas no seria suficiente.

----------

## JotaCE

 *Bad Genius wrote:*   

> Ok gracias a todos por su ayuda. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   creo que para instalarlo sin internet, tenes que tenerla bien clara.....
> 
> te diría que tenes que estar familiarizado con la distro....
> ...

 

Tal vez ni un par de dias o un par de semanas pueda ser suficiente!!!!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

El Live DVD tambien puede ser usado para instalar en la forma tradicional, tiene la ventaja que tiene mucho codigo fuente de aplicaciones basica por lo que es posible que hagas una instalación con el. sin necesariamente tener una conexion de internet.

----------

## achaw

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Tal vez ni un par de dias o un par de semanas pueda ser suficiente!!!!      
> 
> El Live DVD tambien puede ser usado para instalar en la forma tradicional, tiene la ventaja que tiene mucho codigo fuente de aplicaciones basica por lo que es posible que hagas una instalación con el. sin necesariamente tener una conexion de internet.

 

Corrijanme si me equivoco, pero tanto el LiveCD como el LiveDVD tienen paquetes precompilados y no fuentes...

Saludos

----------

## Bad Genius

 *Quote:*   

> Corrijanme si me equivoco, pero tanto el LiveCD como el LiveDVD tienen paquetes precompilados y no fuentes... 

 

Coincido contigo achaw. Por otra parte ayer leyendo un poco encontre que puedo instalar mi sistema Gentoo desde paquetes precompilados, y luego compilar todo lo instalado con un comando (ahorita no lo recuerdo, ya que escribo desde la escuela y estoy en clase   :Confused: ) sin necesidad de descargar nada de internet.

Por otra parte tambien es posible descargar todos los paquetes desde Internet y luego compilarlos despues (ya que un amigo me dijo que me podia llevar la pc a su casa por unas horas).

----------

## lorcopotia

Hola!

Dicen q podriamos instalar el Gentoo Live DVD 10.0 ... ahora mi preguanta es la siguiente:

- Como?

Porque yo no encuentro esa opcion. Y he buscado por grafico y command line... Alguien sabe?

Saludos!!!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *lorcopotia wrote:*   

> Hola!
> 
> Dicen q podriamos instalar el Gentoo Live DVD 10.0 ... ahora mi preguanta es la siguiente:
> 
> - Como?
> ...

 

Inicias desde tu LiveDVD ó LiveCD y sigues la guía de instalación al pie de la letra, con puntos comas y señales, lo que te dará un sistema base sin problemas.

Después puedes actualizar desde internet (Cuando sea posible) y bajas el resto de los paquetes que necesites para las gráficas y aplicaciones que te interesen.

Ya esto se ha comentado antes y yo doy fe de que se puede, hice muchisimas instalaciones en casa cuando no tenia internet. Inclisive solo llevaba el HD a mi oficina y lo pegaba a otra maquina iniciada con un livecd y alli bajaba las actualizaciones y paquetes de interes, para luego compilar a gusto en casa.

Puedes buscar en el foro que ya lo explique en varios post.

----------

## lorcopotia

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

>  *lorcopotia wrote:*   Hola!
> 
> Dicen q podriamos instalar el Gentoo Live DVD 10.0 ... ahora mi preguanta es la siguiente:
> 
> - Como?
> ...

 

Bueno, yo he tratado de instalar gentoo alrededor de 10 o 15 veces. He seguido al pie de la letra las indicaciones del handbook. Quizas no lo haya podido instalar satisfactoriamente por algun otro detalle q ya no tiene q ver con la guia directamente sino con el hardware o algo q desconozco pero en este ultimo iso, LiveDVD 10.0 recientemente salido al aire... ps en la consola virtual numero uno te dice q puedes instalarlo usando "installer", el comando.. en el prompt... pero tal comando no existe. Ahi es donde quisiera saber: como lo instalo entonces? A ver si lo logro tener en mi pc alguna vez

------------------------

Duanel Garrido

User Linux 385211

------------------------

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No serviría de mucho que instales Gentoo de forma automatizada. El día de mañana no podrías lidiar con el mantenimiento diario que Gentoo necesita.

Si nuevamente hay un instalador automatizado, entonces espero que esta vez si funcione, por que las versiones anteriores estuvieron llenas de errores.

Gentoo no es una distribución Linux propiamente dicha si no lo que se conoce como una meta-distribución, es decir, el conjunto de herramientas que te permite construir tu propia instalación de Linux. De ahí la importancia de haber hecho la instalación siguiendo el handbook.

La próxima vez que tengas inconvenientes durante la instalación de Gentoo siguiendo el handbook, no dejes de preguntar en el foro, que siempre hay alguien de guardia  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

